# Hot spots



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

My little furry girl has completely quit itching since our rains have started again, but, she has one tiny hot spot that she keeps licking. Would blue kote soothe that? What can I use that she won't lick off?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'll think about it but nothing comes to mind right now. Extract of bitter apple can help with the licking but you have to keep applying it because exploratory licking will remove it.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Ok, I used Vicks, but shelicks is off. It's not too bad, but I just need to break the cycle. If I have to, I'll put a collar on her.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I hate those collars but sometimes they are the only option to prevent further damage.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Ichthamol works great


----------

